# Red coloured rash



## Bigched (Oct 15, 2019)

First time posting so hello. 

We have a three and a bit year old male Viszla who up until June this year had been free of any issues. He’s been neutered at 18 months and has his jabs up to date. He has always been fed on a raw diet. 

In June this year out of nowhere we returned him to find he had been scratching his body with his back legs. Unsurprisingly this caused reddening almost eczema like and this then started to flake and dry up. It was limited to his underbody aside from his neck which in one evening he scratched so badly he had made it red to the point of bleeding. 

His neck was the worst part and began oozing a yellow type discharge and he stunk. 

Since this initial onset he has been to the vet at least 5 times. He has been on steroids, two types of antibiotics, flea treatment, apoquel (which he is still on) all with mixed results. 

On the advice of the vet we did good trials to the point of gradually putting him on kibble. This appeared to correlate directly to his having issues with his anal glands. He appeared in no discomfort but he was leaving discharge in his bed which again stinks. This was mostly a reddish pink colour. 

We gradually put him back on the raw over a few week in the last 6 weeks or so and now his anal sacs appear to be pretty much back to normal. 

His neck has been recovering slowly and his hair is growing back. He still has a tendency to scratch it at night so he wears a cone. 

We have tried hibiscrub and Malaseb. I am not a fan of apoquel having done reading around it but he seemed to respond well to it and he doesn’t scratch when on it. He’s been on it for at least 2 months now. 

We have not yet done an allergy test for two reasons- the vet doesn’t think it will give us a definitive answer and it costs over £400. This will likely be our next port of call. 

We thought we were winning over the last few weeks until Monday when he suddenly developed another red rash on his under belly in a defined area. 

His environment hasn’t changed, he’s taken on the same walks, mixes with the same people in the same and despite all this seems ok in himself. 

He has another appointment with the vet this afternoon because we are at a loss as to what is causing it. The photo is from last night. 

Anyone had anything similar?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

What does the vet say is the cause here? And when you say "Raw", what exactly are you feeding him?

Personally, I'd rather have anal gland issues than the extensive skin issues you're describing, especially b/c of the considerable discomfort they are causing him. W/O getting into the whole controversy with raw..please....there's no doubt that the chances for bacterial infection are higher. So, if these skin issues which are painful to him were relieved with a change to kibble, it would seem that's the choice you should making for him. That his digestive system needs some time to adjust (Along with anal sac issues) might be a good trade off.


----------



## Bigched (Oct 15, 2019)

He’s on a brand called Albion. Frozen half kilo blocks. For three years he’s had a constant diet of a salmon, turkey, chicken, tripe, lamb beef etc over a fortnightly period. 

To clarify and save confusion the kibble switch didn’t solve the issue sadly it remained as it was just with the added issue of anal sac problems. 

Having just returned from the vet I am sadly none the wiser but was given three options-keep him on Apoquel, try citopoint/atopica injections once a month or do blood tests for allergies. I took option three because the other two are simply accepting he has an issue without at least trying to find out what it is. Results back in 10 days or so. The vet advised he stays on the apoquel for now.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Allergies can be so frustrating, and can change over the years. I've had 2 dogs not have food allergies, until after 3 years old.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

I'm starting a similar journey with my 15 month pup. She's needed a short course of steroids, which immediately stopped her scratching but after a month and coincidentally a day after her immunisation jab, she returned to full on scratching and foot nibbling. Then a course of Apolquel, completed 2 weeks ago. At the moment she has slight irritation, so occasionally biting feet but her belly and chest skin are good.

I'm so hoping she grows out of this but one of the vets has mentioned that most dogs don't or even get worse.

I suspect that for Greta some of her problems are environmental, grass pollen/seeds. I have also removed chicken from her diet. Another vet advised this as often it is identified as an allergen for many dogs. The first episode of allergies was when she was on chicken, the second was during pollen season. But to be honest she has been bothered since 7 weeks old, I asked the breeder about it but she replied that the pup had been fine with her.

I plan to do the blood testing when there is less produce about the garden as Greta is a persistent forager. Her diet needs to be totally limited for accuracy with the testing.

It's a frustrating situation so I have great empathy for you and your V. Good luck with findings answers. I'm also thinking of asking for a specialist vet referral for this condition, I have insurance!!


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

No help with the rash.
You may want to get a NO Bite collar instead of the cone. A lot easier on the dog and the back of your legs. ( I think ours intentionally ram the cone into the back of our legs to show their displeasure)
My wife who is fairly "crafty" made one after looking at some pictures.


----------



## Robechta (Aug 2, 2017)

*Sophie - had serious effects from allergies*

Sophie is a 5 year old Vizsla who had severe allergies as a puppy. We did the steroids and the apoquel just to repeat the cycle as soon as she was weened off. We finally took her to a dog dermatologist. She was in a bad way. She eventually got really sick from the cycle and the allergies. She was diagnosed with spinal meningitis. 

After she survived from that disease (it was touch and go at times), she finally met up with the dermatologist. Her allergy test revealed that she is highly allergic to environmental conditions. She receives an allergy shot every 10 days. She also is on a prescription diet. We shampoo her with douxo shampoo once a week. She is doing well and is healthy.


----------

